

When the 'Right Thing’ Is the Wrong Approach - tux1968
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/when-right-thing-wrong-approach-arne-sorenson?trk=tod-home-art-list-large_0

======
tux1968
So they're no longer going to block wifi, but they were right to do so and we
are wrong to disagree.

